# Medkoder



## l1ttle_0ne (May 10, 2013)

Can anyone tell me anything about this company? I'm wondering what the beneift package is like, and what the work load is like?


----------



## Robyn07 (May 10, 2013)

You can go to http://www.medkoder.com/ to see information about the company. Good Luck


----------

